

A different approach to bookmarking  - copyto
http://copyto.co

======
StavrosK
To be "honest", "different" here means "almost identical to historious, diigo,
evernote", etc. There already are plenty of players in the space, but
delicious has spoilt users enough that they don't want to pay for these
services.

~~~
blacktip
There are some differences though like copyto lets you save selected parts of
a page which is kind of the whole purpose behind

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, I thought Evernote lets you do that as well. Regardless, though,
competition is always good!

~~~
blacktip
Evernote does pretty much everything thats for sure. 30 million funding should
do the trick. Historious is also a nice alternative though, at least they have
a stable path only on bookmarking. Anyways competition really makes services
better.

~~~
StavrosK
Haha yep, you're spot on for evernote...

------
revorad
I stronly suggest you experiment with charging a one-time fee based on your
estimated lifetime value of a customer. $1.99 in monthly fees for a personal
utility like this is not too much to pay, it's the mental overhead which stops
me from buying it. And you lose money per transaction.

Pinboard's pricing model is great here. A one-time fee of around $10 to use
the service and $25 per annum archival fees. You should consider doing
something similar.

~~~
nekgrim
Pinboard has also a roadmap, so you know what to expect in the next months.

The monthly fee is a good "you can stop when you want" argument. If a new
bookmark service with an innovative feature comes out in 2 months, you can
change without hesitation.

Maybe propose both choices. Something like 22$/year or 1,99$/month.

~~~
idlewords
I think a recurring fee for this kind of service is a bad idea. Either you
spend some time each month deciding whether you got $X of value, or you choose
not to bother and feel vaguely taken advantage of (at least, that's my own
personal experience with Audible.com and other monthly services).

Thanks for reminding me to go update the roadmap :-)

------
prknight
This seems like a step in the right direction, but I'd love to see a
bookmarking service make accessing and utilizing bookmarks easy by 1) indexing
bookmarked pages and extracting keywords & identifying content & enabling tag
based search + auto-organized index 2) offer an easy to use interface for
accessing the bookmarks.

The main annoyance I have with bookmarking present day bookmarking tools is
the amount of steps it requires. Selecting text to be bookmarked is nice but
it's an extra action. I don't want to have to file/tag/place in folder, mouse
drag and click around just to bookmark a page. Why not a single click?

*currently using the note in reader bookmarklet for google reader

~~~
zeynel1
My experience is that the easier to bookmark a page the least likely I will
get back to it (except the two dozen or so in the bookmarks bar in Chrome).

I built for my own use with Google App Engine this service I call "ting"
(sample search: <http://ting-1.appspot.com/rt?rt=startup>) and with each link
I want to save I enter tags and a summary; this way I know I only save pages
that I really believe will be useful to me in the long run. (I also cut and
paste the link, making it even more time consuming)

------
skymt
(Edit: Disregard this comment. Copyto has a fine business plan, a flat
$1.99/month fee.)

I have a policy of only investing my time in a service if I know their
monetization plan, to avoid getting burned by shutdowns or features moved to
premium account plans. Does Copyto have one yet? I see no ads, the privacy
policy is strict enough to make data-mining impossible, and there doesn't seem
to be a way to pay.

Other than that, this looks great. It has all the features I use on Pinboard,
and the thumbnail view could be handy.

~~~
telemachos
I'm confused by your comment and the replies to it. Maybe the page changed
since you posted it, but if you visit the sign up page[1] now, it says (in big
letters, right up at the top left):

    
    
        just for $1.99/month
        no limit, no fancy premium upgrades.
        no contract needed, cancel anytime.
    

[1] <http://copyto.co/signup.php>

~~~
skymt
Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't see that. Disregard my comment.

------
nekgrim
Any way to import bookmarks from delicious/diigo/pinboard ?

Seems like the others bookmarking services, i don't really see the 'different
approach'... maybe the screenshot part ?

------
timbonicus
This seems like a very similar service to the wildly popular Instapaper. I'm
curious what the difference is or how Copyto plans to differentiate
themselves.

~~~
StavrosK
Man, I always get the same observation with historio.us as well. How are they
similar? Instapaper saves links for later, historious saves the full content
of bookmarks and allows you to perform full text search on it. They're nothing
alike.

------
jamesbritt
"You will be able to select all or some of the content on your bookmarked page
to save it as long as you want."

Really? Even if copyright holders litigiously suggest otherwise?

Of more practical value, does it work on pages that use JavaScript to
dynamically render a page?

~~~
copyto
Copyright issue applies to all services that allow you to save a page, even
Google would be guilty for caching. It is up to the user to judge for a
copyright infringement before saving a page.

~~~
cskau
Since I'm currently exploring some of the same problems, I'd like to ask
further..

How do you guard yourself against user-shared copyrighted content* ? Do you
delete on request from the copyright holders? Do you weed out in the shared
content once in a while? Do you have some kind of policy or agreement
transfering the infrigement to the sharing user in such cases ?

*Say, a user has access to some content behind a paywall, but shares it un-blocked through your service.

~~~
copyto
We have to delete public content that has been requested to be deleted by the
copyright holders. In such a case the user will be notified about the
infirigement and the possible removal of his content.

------
idlewords
Looks like an awfully familiar approach to bookmarking from where I sit. But
hey, welcome!

------
gab007
I am not usually using IE, but the site looks bad under IE8, I can confirm
that.

But you know what..? I would not bother fixing it if I were you. Seriously, I
don't think it's worth the trouble.

~~~
copyto
Thats something I'm really ashamed of. Until having some kind of help on my
side I also don't think it would be worth the trouble.

------
amirhhz
Sorry if I'm missing something, but what would make me use this instead of
Evernote? The free version has served me nicely for a while and it also does
the nice thumbnailing feature.

------
Rickasaurus
Does anyone know if they support exporting bookmarks just in case I don't feel
like paying them $24/year for bookmarks anymore?

------
benatkin
Got an email address? I don't see any email addresses or feedback forms on the
public site.

~~~
blacktip
I guess they forgot to add it on the public site. Their email is support (at)
copyto.co

------
abhishektwr
Just a feedback- design is broken in IE7 & IE8. Otherwise it looks good
service to me.

------
u48998
Amazing when HN generate so much comment on services with no About section.

